# Convertible top cylinder is leaking on 69 GTO



## David Cox (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi there,

Can new seals be installed in the convertible top cylinders, or am I better to order 2 brand new cylinders from Ames? I have a 69 GTO convertible and I can see that a bit of the ATF fluid is leaking (along with air bubbles) where the piston exits the one cylinder. The other cylinder appears to be working well. Is it worth the effort to see if I can get the cylinder repaired or should I just bite the bullet and replace both cylinders?

Thanks,
David


----------

